# Butterfly's Baby Journal



## butterfly (Dec 29, 2003)

So just because I'm now 7 weeks pregnant doesn't mean I want to let myself get all fat.  I know traditional dieting isn't healthy during pregnancy so I won't be doing that.  But I will do my best to eat healthy.

Haven't been able to get back to the gym and I'm not sure when I'll be able to.  Got to wait and see what the doc says.

Due date: August 16, 2004


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 29, 2003)

Congradulations on hearing a heartbeat.   Hope all goes well from here on out.

Stephen


----------



## Stacey (Dec 29, 2003)

Yeah! Good Luck butterfly! I think its great that you want to eat healthy during your pregnancy. 
Looking forward to following this with you!


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 29, 2003)

Congratulations!!  That is the BEST news!  I hope you have a very easy pregnancy and a beautiful healthy baby!!!


----------



## jstar (Dec 29, 2003)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! I had no idea you were expecting! Is this the first one? There were a few good articles recently in Oxygen on workouts for pregnant women. Of course, wait till your doc gives you the okay first before trying anything. You're fit, I am sure you will have a 10 min labor I'm so happy for you!!! Keep us posted


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 29, 2003)

Wow BF, I hd no idea you were expecting - congratulations to both you and Fade!  That's great news!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 29, 2003)

This is my 2nd.  Cory just turned 16  and fade has a 9 yr old that's been my baby til now.

My mom thinks I'm nuts to start all over when my son is almost out of the house... but I don't think.  I could never regret having a child but I might regret not having one.


----------



## Stacey (Dec 29, 2003)

this is your first with Fade though, right?


----------



## butterfly (Dec 29, 2003)

Yep!  and we're so hoping for a girl!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 29, 2003)

awww thats great!! I thought it was!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Dec 29, 2003)

Awww congratulations!!!

I was just talkin to my friend about this the other day, I dont want to gain a lot of weight when I get pregnant (in many years lol) let us know what kind of eating and workouts u are doing.. Im sure many of us will have kids eventually right?


----------



## Pepper (Dec 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> So just because I'm now 7 weeks pregnant doesn't mean I want to let myself get all fat.  I know traditional dieting isn't healthy during pregnancy so I won't be doing that.  But I will do my best to eat healthy.
> 
> Haven't been able to get back to the gym and I'm not sure when I'll be able to.  Got to wait and see what the doc says.
> ...




Wow...hadn't heard that....congratulations. Hmmm..lets see...seven weeks, does that put the magic moment in Vegas? Guess not.


----------



## david (Dec 29, 2003)

Oh wow!!!  Congratulations you two!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 30, 2003)

A huge congrats!   I have a daughter (her pic is in my gallery) and my wife is 6 months pregnant with another girl!  Girls are the best!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 30, 2003)

Whoever thought to call it "morning" sickness was way off!!!

How about any-time-of-day-sickness


----------



## Stacey (Dec 30, 2003)

Oh No!! You poor thing!!! that bad?? I'm sorry!!! Are you at work today? Or working from home?

So sorrrrrry


----------



## butterfly (Dec 30, 2003)

Yesterday wasn't fun. I did manage to come into work for half the day.

Today it's this cold I've caught.  I'm not sure what meds I can and can't take so I'm going to the doc.  I feel like I need an antibiotic but I don't know if I'll get one.  I came in for half the day today as well.

I keep going to the bathroom every hour to lay down, we've got a coach in there 

Going to the doc now, later


----------



## Stacey (Dec 30, 2003)

oh gosh, you poor thing! That sucks you have a cold. I know theres not to much you can take!

Thats cool you guys have a couch in there! I feel so bad for you
Good luck at the Dr.!


----------



## J'Bo (Dec 30, 2003)

WOW! Congrats you two. You are going to be a wonderful mom again.  i am so excited for you  you going to find out the sex?


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: Re: Butterfly's Baby Journal*



> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> Wow...hadn't heard that....congratulations. Hmmm..lets see...seven weeks, does that put the magic moment in Vegas? Guess not.



funny how the Vegas crowd keeps asking that.  

I think I want to be an honorary internet uncle.  I believe I had a hand in starting the whole baby making process by .... ummm, going out with them one night during the Vegas stay.


----------



## katie64 (Dec 30, 2003)

Ann, your due date is my oldest son's birthday, gemini, oh I hope you have "her" that day, please post a pic when our showing a little more, would love to see you, pregnant women are the most beautiful of all women, I carried my boys low and my daughter high, boys sound like a drum beat, girls like a galloping horse(their heartbeat), so glad you started this journal, how exciting, take care sweetie


----------



## katie64 (Dec 30, 2003)

Sorry to hear about your all day sickness, I had it too, carried saltines and ginger ale everywhere I went, poor babe, hope it goes away soon.....


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 30, 2003)

Congratulations, Butterfly (and you too, Fade). The Vegas connection did cross my mind also.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 30, 2003)

Baby?  Oh my gosh, certainly I haven't been gone for 7 weeks.....I was just on a couple of weeks ago.......

Oh Butterfly, I'm so happy for you baby!!   You deserve it.  I'm so happy for you.  I'm so happy for you....I can't stop saying it.

Oh my gosh Stacey, isn't this wonderful.   I think you and I need to plan a baby shower sometime next year!!   Keep us informed Ann please?  

I'm so happy for you and Fade.


----------



## Stacey (Dec 31, 2003)

I know it is EXTREMLY Wonderful!!! I am sooo excited for Ann & Fade!!

Ohhhh a baby shower-- u should come to Houston!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Dec 31, 2003)

I will definitely come to Houston!!!!!!!   I can't wait until we can give Ann a shower!!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 31, 2003)

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Yesterday wasn't fun. I did manage to come into work for half the day.
> 
> Today it's this cold I've caught.  I'm not sure what meds I can and can't take so I'm going to the doc.  I feel like I need an antibiotic but I don't know if I'll get one.  I came in for half the day today as well.
> ...



Get some Preggy Pops, No seriously.  They are lolipops with Ginger in them, they worked wonders for my wife in the beginning.

You could also get an all natural gravol, that is out now with ginger.

Good luck and enjoy


----------



## butterfly (Jan 5, 2004)

Thanks everyone for being so supportive of us, it means bunches 

NT - You got it Cyber-Uncle 

Stacey/FG - You guys are so sweet to want to give me a baby shower!!!  I love you guys!!!

When we find out the sex, we'll register at Babies R Us.  I've already found want theme I want for a boy and girl... hers is butterflys


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 5, 2004)

We love you too sweetie.....I think you should do butterflys for the theme for a little tweetie pie girly.....

what about a boy, what theme are you going to do?

How are you feeling today?  I hope you're doing okay!  
Please keep us posted with the goings on and we'll plan that shower quicker than you can say Butterfly.....  

I'll definitely be coming to Houston then.

Loves to you and Fade!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> NT - You got it Cyber-Uncle


----------



## Stacey (Jan 5, 2004)

Anything for you darling

How are ya today??
How was the weekend??

I went to Labares on saturday night- Crazy-


----------



## butterfly (Jan 5, 2004)

Since you asked... I felt terrible last week.  When I left for the doc on Tues I didn't get back to work until today!

Turned out I had an ear and throat infection which he gave me Amoxil for but I had to stick to OTC decongestents.  Got a bad cough and couldn't sleep well.

Since I can't take my IBS med, that all acted up.

I swear I thought I was going to end up in the hospital   I was counting how many calendars days I'd been ill in case I needed to go on short term disability.

Today, I feel better.  My stomach hurts but at least all the other problems are better.

...except that I'm sooo tired!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> I went to Labares on saturday night- Crazy-


Oh girl!!!  What'd you go there for?  Can't believe Matt agreed to let you go


----------



## Stacey (Jan 5, 2004)

Hey!! SOOOO SORRY YOU WERE That sick! Thats horrible!!!!! I'm sorry honey! Glad your better now though

uggg I hate being tired! I am very sleep right now-- I was up from 2am and on ~ During the night I got a horrible bladder infection--worst I have ever had. 

I went to Labares for about 2 hrs for my good friends bacholorette party!~ Then we went dancing (where Matt was at w/ my brother)  It was fun!! I don't like labares-but had to take my friend.


----------



## butterfly (Jan 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> I don't like labares-but had to take my friend.


Yeah, something about all those sweaty gay men


----------



## Stacey (Jan 5, 2004)

I KNOW!!!!!! YUCK!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 5, 2004)

I'm so bored!  I came in late so I got to make up the hours.  But I'm so bored


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Oh girl!!!  What'd you go there for?  Can't believe Matt agreed to let you go



Me neither!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 6, 2004)

LoL at NT~ He really didn't have a choice--although if he would have said NO then I wouldn't have gone.

HE Knew how much I didn't want to go there--- I hate that place!!! And he over heard me telling my good friend Jentri that I was not looking forward to going--and wish we didn't have to---sooo that was good (and it was true!!)


----------



## Stacey (Jan 6, 2004)

HEY Butterfly!  How are you today??


----------



## butterfly (Jan 6, 2004)

Ok.  I woke up about half way through the night with stomach pains and couldn't really sleep the rest of the night.  I took some medicine and it's helping today but I'm so tired I could fall asleep right now


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 6, 2004)

Are you okay?   Did you call your doctor or do you think it may be just the virus that's going around?


----------



## butterfly (Jan 6, 2004)

I think it's from not being able to take my IBS med and being out of the reflux med.  

I made an appt w/ my GI doc for tomorrow.  Hopefully, he'll be able to give me something to help that won't hurt the baby.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 6, 2004)

Awww, that's great.   Glad everything is okay with da baby!

Let us know what your doc says


----------



## butterfly (Jan 7, 2004)

I'm so tired today!!!  It seems to get worse as the week goes on


----------



## Stacey (Jan 7, 2004)

Wonder why your sooo sleepy lately?? I wonder if it has anything to do with the weather--b/c I am more tired than usual lately also!!!!

Wish it would get warmer outside!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 7, 2004)

It's the baby.....being pregnant just makes you wanna go to sleep at the drop of a hat.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 7, 2004)

Hey Butterfly 

Congrats!!!!  I'm happy for you and Fade.  First baby together that sweet!  This baby is special no doubt.

Oh...Morning sickness, I hear ya on that.  With Kiley (my first) I hardly ever got sick.  Now, with Brianna (my youngest) I went through spells where I would be sick in the mornings for a week, then the afternoons for a week and evenings for a week.  I had time were I would be sick all day long and would sleep the day away.  There is a pill you can get from your OB/BYN to prevent upset stomach if eating crackers isn't helping to absorb the fluid in your stomach.

So, are you moody yet?


----------



## butterfly (Jan 7, 2004)

Me moody?  Never! 

I don't think I'm so much moody but tiredness that makes me cranky.


----------



## butterfly (Jan 8, 2004)

GI doc gave me some new meds.  Didn't seem to be helping last night but my tummy feels fine this morning, finally!!!

And since fade has been sleeping on the coach so his snoring wouldn't keep waking me up, I got some good sleep too


----------



## Stacey (Jan 8, 2004)

Oh yea, thats wonderful honey!!!


----------



## Momma2 (Jan 8, 2004)

I would get sick if I took the prenatal on a empty stomach, told my Dr. he switched pre natals and all was well from then on.
Hope you get feeling better, the tiredness should let up a little here pretty quick.


----------



## butterfly (Jan 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Momma2 *_
> I would get sick if I took the prenatal on a empty stomach, told my Dr. he switched pre natals and all was well from then on.
> Hope you get feeling better, the tiredness should let up a little here pretty quick.


I've been taking the same prenatal for 1.5 yrs before I got pregnant so I know it's not that.

I sure hope the tiredness eases up!!!  You've given me hope


----------



## Stacey (Jan 8, 2004)

Hope your doing okay this afternoon

My prenatal pills don't make me sick either-- I have been taking them since August now. 

Rain Rain Go Away, Come again another day!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 9, 2004)

I was having some pain/cramping last night and this morning, thought it might be a bladder infection.  So I called my doc this morning and had to go in to see him.  After talking to me he didn't seem concerned so I guess everythings fine.  Don't know about the BI yet though.

Other than that I'm feeling pretty good today!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 9, 2004)

OHH Gosh-- I hope you don't have one-- I had one sunday, monday & tuesday--soooo GLAD its gone!!!

Glad your feeling good!!: )

ITS PRETTY OUTSIDE FINALLY- YEAH
Hope you guys have a good weekend!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 9, 2004)

Hey B, I'm so glad that you are feeling okay today?   Let us know about the BI...gosh, I sure hope it isn't one.  I really hate those. They hurt so bad.

Did you get my card yet?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 9, 2004)

Hey hon sorry to hear ur not feeling so great...

..was wondering what IBS meds u were taking and what you're taking now?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Hey hon sorry to hear ur not feeling so great...
> 
> ..was wondering what IBS meds u were taking and what you're taking now?
> ...


I'll PM you


----------



## Stacey (Jan 12, 2004)

Hey B! Hope you had a great weekend and that your feeling okay today!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 12, 2004)

Just relaxed all weekend.  I'm always so tired, wish I could take my Clenbutrx


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 12, 2004)

Awww, you can't take that girly.     Is that stuff good by the way?

Hope you're feeling okay.


----------



## butterfly (Jan 12, 2004)

I know I can't.  I just hate being so tired all the time.

I love Clenbutrx!!!  Bought like 8 bottles before the ban on ephedra.  VPX has replaced it with Redline.  John likes it.

Oh and I did get your card!  Thank you so much  !!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 12, 2004)

I thought about trying RedLine~~ John likes it?? Cooool!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 12, 2004)

Oh, I'm so glad you got it.   You are so welcome sweetie pie.  

I haven't heard of the Redline.   I might check that out.

Later.


----------



## butterfly (Jan 14, 2004)

Ok.  I am down to 2 choices for bedding if it's a girl.

Which do you like better???


----------



## Stacey (Jan 14, 2004)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

They are both soooo cute-- I lOVE pink though--soo I like the one on the right more!! Both are SOO CUTE!!!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 14, 2004)

OH my gosh!! I love the Gabriella one!! its ADORABLE!!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 14, 2004)

Would I be spoiling her too much if I got the canopy???


----------



## Stacey (Jan 14, 2004)

NO ABSOLUTELY NOT!!! I THINK YOU SHOULD!! I had a canopy when I was a baby~


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 14, 2004)

I like the really, really pink one with the canopy!!!  I think canopies are so girly.   

I hope when I get pregnant, I have a girl.  It would be nice


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 14, 2004)

things like canopies make baby girls extra special/fun for moms.     it's beautiful!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 14, 2004)

no doubt about it, go with the canopy! in no way is it overdoing it! awww it would be so awesome! if you do go with that idea then make sure you take pics of it for us!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 14, 2004)

I vote for the canopy too


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 14, 2004)

I loooove the pink one on the right! The canopy would be so cute! It's more for you anyway, the baby certainly won't care or notice so indulge yourself - get the canopy!!


----------



## katie64 (Jan 15, 2004)

I vote the Gabriella and the canopy, love this 

 Ann, it is the best having a little girl, I really hope you have one, my daughter is my shining angel, just love her to pieces.

But as you know boys are pretty awesome too


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 15, 2004)

where are the choices if it's a boy ... the racing car bed?


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

i agree the gabriella one is prettier 

hon I was wondering if you've ever seen this website

www.helpforibs.com 
it should be helpful i hope! it has a lot of good info and advice... my ibs seems to have calmed down lately...


----------



## butterfly (Jan 15, 2004)

Thanks GBC!  I'll look into it


----------



## butterfly (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> where are the choices if it's a boy ... the racing car bed?


Bad NT  you are supposed to be thinking only girl thoughts!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 15, 2004)

no prob sweetie, u definately should

i went from bad symptoms 24/7 to occassional flareups when i eat something i know i shouldnt've!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Bad NT  you are supposed to be thinking only girl thoughts!!!



 ... I'm thinking healthy baby thoughts ...


----------



## butterfly (Jan 15, 2004)

Well that works too


----------



## butterfly (Jan 15, 2004)

I ordered the pillow to see if it looks as pretty in reality...


----------



## Stacey (Jan 15, 2004)

awwwwwwwwwwwwww that pillow is adorable!!!!!!!!!  

Your really making me want to stop taking these birth control pills and get pregnant!!!! LoL


----------



## Fade (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> It's the baby.....being pregnant just makes you wanna go to sleep at the drop of a hat.


I must be pregnant too if that's the case.


----------



## butterfly (Jan 15, 2004)

What about this one?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fade *_
> I must be pregnant too if that's the case.




Me too Fade.   I could definitely crawl underneath my desk and go to sleep RIGHT NOW!!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 15, 2004)

Must be sympathy fatigue


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> What about this one?



I think it would look great with blue racing stripes and checkered flags all around.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 15, 2004)

Yep, I think that's what it is. .....we are all feeling sleepy tired with ya honey.  
I'm just glad we don't have the sympathy


----------



## butterfly (Jan 19, 2004)

10 wks now!

I'm feeling so much!  In fact I did a lot of cleaning yesterday.  Cory can now actually walk in to his walk -in closet


----------



## Stacey (Jan 19, 2004)

Cleaning===soooo much fun! LoL

Sooo your feeling good???  thats great!

Yeah- 10 wks!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm glad you're feeling good B.   I did lots of cleaning this weekend too.....must have been just one of those "woman things".

However, my loverly hubby did help....  

Glad you're feeling good sweetie.  That makes me happy.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 22, 2004)

Any updates??????


----------



## butterfly (Jan 23, 2004)

Other than the roller coaster ride of waves of naseau, no 

Thanks for asking though


----------



## Stacey (Jan 23, 2004)

UGGG SORRRY About all the naseau!! You poor thing!! When do you go back to the Dr?


----------



## butterfly (Jan 23, 2004)

Not until Feb 16th.  I'm supposed to go every four weeks then later it goes to every two weeks then my last month every week.

John wants to get one of those heart monitors so he  can hear the baby's heartbeat all the time


----------



## Stacey (Jan 23, 2004)

Oh thats right~ I should know how it works since My friend just had one--although she still had to remind me.

AWWWWWWWWW how sweet of John!!! I heard those are really neat!!!!! 

Are you having any food cravings?? Or are you eating clean kinda???


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 23, 2004)

Fitness for preggo's ...sssswwwwweeeetttt....

http://www.fitnessconnectiononline.com/fitnesscompetition/



click 120lbs thinner complete fitness

Then look to your left....................Says:  Pregnant?  Cick here


----------



## X Ring (Jan 23, 2004)

did you know that some women actually have an orgasm when they give birth.  I can try and find the article for you I cant remember where I saw it right now.  So dont think it will absolutely be painful.


----------



## butterfly (Jan 23, 2004)

That's quite interesting X Ring!!!  

I've already had one kid so I know what to expect but I have to say I'd never expect a big O


----------



## atherjen (Jan 23, 2004)

hahah interesting! gosh.. and I thought giving birth would be terribly painful!


----------



## X Ring (Jan 23, 2004)

i think I know where I saw it but i cant get to it until I get home, cant access the site at work.  it was definitely interesting and made me kinda happy
Gary


----------



## Stacey (Jan 23, 2004)

WoW That is very interesting!!! LoL


----------



## Fade (Jan 23, 2004)

I wanna have sex BF


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Other than the roller coaster ride of waves of naseau, no
> 
> Thanks for asking though




I'm tellin' ya preggy pops 

http://www.blueberrybabies.com/mg-pp.html

My wife used them the first few months, we still have them around just in case, or natural gravol (made with ginger root)

Now she just has tums all the time to fight the Heart Burn, we should  have bought stock. 

Just an FYI.

Hope everything is going well


----------



## Stacey (Jan 23, 2004)

Have a great weekend little momma!!


----------



## X Ring (Jan 23, 2004)

*found it*

OK i got it
http://unassistedchildbirth.com/orgasmic.htm  <--- it has a nake woman but more of an artsy picture

and i saw the link for it on www.entensity.net  Pretty funny site overall.  Kinda stupid and nasty sometimes though


gary


----------



## X Ring (Jan 23, 2004)

*found it*

OK i got it
http://unassistedchildbirth.com/orgasmic.htm  <--- it has a nake woman but more of an artsy picture

and i saw the link for it on www.entensity.net  Pretty funny site overall.  Kinda stupid and nasty sometimes though


gary


----------



## butterfly (Jan 23, 2004)

I really don't know if I buy it 

My labor with my son was too painful to be anywhere close to "orgasmic"


----------



## JLB001 (Jan 23, 2004)

My thoughts too Ann.   Pain and Orgasm don't belong in the same sentence.


----------



## X Ring (Jan 23, 2004)

hey I was just passing along something I read.  I found it a bit far out too but hey you never know, of course I dont know too much about child birth as I am not a parent let alone a mother.  If it is for real I hope you all have this experience otherwise it was at least interesting to read


----------



## Erilaya (Jan 25, 2004)

B!! I am not around much anymore.. BUT.. oh what a treat to come and see.. CONGRATULATIONS!!! I am soo very happy for you and Fade I hope all is well and that your wonderful event is a much of a joy as it possibly can be!!

many hugs and blessings my dear!


Erilaya


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Jan 26, 2004)

John wants to get one of those heart monitors so he can hear the baby's heartbeat all the time 

That's really sweet, I can't wait until Brad wants to hear the baby's heartbeat all the time, but.....according to John, the only heartbeat he wants to hear -- is his own.



> by John --
> I wanna have sex BF


----------



## butterfly (Jan 26, 2004)

Good to hear from you Eri!!!  And thanks


----------



## butterfly (Jan 26, 2004)

Yes, FG, I know   Unfortunately my drive has diminished from I suspect the naseau and fatigue.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 26, 2004)

Hey Ann!  How are you feeling lately? hope everythings going great!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 26, 2004)

Doing ok today.  Very tired, as usual.  Hey, I'm almost in my 2nd trimester!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 29, 2004)

JUST WANTED TO TELL YOU THANK YOU SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MUCH FOR THE LIPODERM & LEPTIGEN!!!! 

I got it yesterday--- I WAS ALL SMILIES When I opened up my front door & saw my suprise!! THANK YOU JOHN & ANN SO MUCH FROM THE BOTTOM OF MY HEART!!! You guys Are truly wonderful!!! I appreciate it sooo much!! 

Now.. how in the world do I use it..lol!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 10, 2004)

BUMP!  

Hey honey-- I want a report--How are you feeling???? Whats the baby got you eating?? Going to the Doc anytime soon??? Details!! I want to hear about your pregnancy~~ If you want to share

Have a great day~ Stay dry!!!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 31, 2004)

This is a pic of her face, she's looking right at us.  Her body is to the right.

She's sooo cute!!!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 31, 2004)

Sheeesh, I look so fat!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 31, 2004)

Very cute lil face!  Congrats on having a lil girlie.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Sheeesh, I look so fat!!!


You're not fat you're pregnant and you look beautiful


----------



## atherjen (Apr 1, 2004)

your not fat!!!!   that is a lil babyyy!!!


----------



## DrChiro (Apr 1, 2004)

exactly!

being pregnant is beautiful.....dont ever think otherwise!

"so this little girl is sitting on a park bench next to a pregnant women and she asks...

LG: how did you get so fat?
PW: I'm not fat...that is my baby in there.
LG: Do you love your baby?
PW: yes, of course....very much!
LG: Then why did you eat it?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 1, 2004)

Ann, you are the cutest thing I've ever seen.....and that little girl looks like she's gonna have the chubbiest cheeks.  I think she's going to look like her mommy too!!

Won't she be the most adorable baby


----------



## Stacey (Apr 1, 2004)

Hey Ann! You look SO cute & Beautiful!!! Your not fat at all girl- your all baby!!! You look great~ And she looks Soooooo Cute!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 1, 2004)

You look absolutely beautiful and not fat in the least bit!


----------



## Jill (Apr 1, 2004)

I think prego women are SEX-E!!! You look great! The best thing about having a little girl is shopping for little girl clothes!!!! My cous just had a boy and the selection for boys clothes suck compared to little girl clothes!


----------



## butterfly (Apr 2, 2004)

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## butterfly (Apr 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> I think prego women are SEX-E!!! You look great! The best thing about having a little girl is shopping for little girl clothes!!!! My cous just had a boy and the selection for boys clothes suck compared to little girl clothes!


I so can't wait to go clothes shopping!!!!!

I'm concentrating on decorating her room first though.  I know I have years of shopping to look forward to!


----------



## butterfly (Apr 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DrChiro *_
> "so this little girl is sitting on a park bench next to a pregnant women and she asks...
> 
> LG: how did you get so fat?
> ...


----------



## Stacey (Apr 2, 2004)

How are you decorating her room?? I can't wait to see pictures of it.  Did you buy the pink set?

How are you feeling? Morning sickness/afternoon sickness any??

Cravings??

I'm sooo curious!


----------



## butterfly (Apr 2, 2004)

The morning sickness is pretty much over.  Now I have all these pains and cramps cause the ligaments are stretching.  Plus, my doc said it isn't unusual for women to have Braxton Hicks contractions at this point.

Lately, I've been getting sooo hot I feel faint and sick to my stomach.  And the heartburn has been real bad.

I get out of breath so easily now it's hard to like clean the house without taking many breaks.

It's kind of tough being pregnant, but it's all worth it


----------



## Stacey (Apr 2, 2004)

Oh WoW!! Sorrrry girlie.. your right it does sound tough..but so worth it tooo


----------



## butterfly (Apr 2, 2004)

I was thinking that rather then buy a crib and furniture to match... then really only use the crib for a couple years... then have to find a bed to match the baby furniture... of buy all new furniture... that I'd go ahead and get the set in the pic and just get a white crib from a re-sale shop or some place.

Oh and the bed has a trundle bed.


----------



## butterfly (Apr 2, 2004)

Dresser with mirror which I could also use a changing table.


----------



## butterfly (Apr 2, 2004)

Nightstand


----------



## butterfly (Apr 2, 2004)

And I think I'm going to go with this bedding set.  Mainly b/c I love the ruffle and valence.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 2, 2004)

Butterfly that bedroom set is beautiful!! That is a VERY Smart idea toooooo!!!!!  I LOVE IT!! ITS So pretty!!

And I love that bed set.. soo pretty.. you know you should get a little wicker chair like in that pic. Awww that is sooo cute!!!


----------



## sara (Apr 2, 2004)

Butterfly- How you doing hon? remember me? we used to chit chat a little last year.. congrat on everything!
I love bedroom set too!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 24, 2004)

Butterfly....how are you doing sweetheart?  I've been thinking a lot about you lately, going through everything that I've been through over the past two weeks.   

Say your prayers honey, hopefully in 10 days, I'll find out that I'm pregnant.  We went through our first round of ovulation monitoring last week.


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 24, 2004)

Furniture is pretty, but so feminine....what if she turns out to be a tomboy? lol


----------



## lina (Apr 25, 2004)

CONGRATS ON YOUR PREGNANCY!!!

I love the pic of the baby and the furniture!  Looks like it's going to be a beautiful Princess room! I saved my ultrasound pics too... plus the cord, the first locket of hair, first tooth,....etc.... 

Now did you get a bell for Fade so he can be of service to you?


----------



## Stacey (Apr 26, 2004)

HI Butterfly!!  How are you feeling lately sweetie??


----------



## butterfly (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by aggies1ut *_
> ....what if she turns out to be a tomboy? lol


NNOOOOOO!!!!!

Don't say such things  

I'll teach her to be tough and stick up for herself but she can still be a girly-girl


----------



## butterfly (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> CONGRATS ON YOUR PREGNANCY!!!
> 
> I love the pic of the baby and the furniture!  Looks like it's going to be a beautiful Princess room! I saved my ultrasound pics too... plus the cord, the first locket of hair, first tooth,....etc....
> ...


I'm so glad you stopped by!!!

Yes, I've got the bell thing covered... even the kids know the sound  

I was thinking of going with these accessories...


----------



## butterfly (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> HI Butterfly!!  How are you feeling lately sweetie??


I've been really tired again.  And I have these terrible hot flashes daily.  But other than that I'm doing fine.

The baby has been having the hickups alot, so cute.

I go to the Doctor tomorrow for a checkup.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 26, 2004)

Hey Ann! Sorry your so tired lately! Hot flashes? That does not sound fun at all. 

I am always thinking of you! I'm mailing Fade's stuff back tomorrow! Promise So you guys should get it in 4-5 days--let me know if you don't! 

Thats so cute that the baby gets hiccups!
Hope you stay COOL!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 26, 2004)

Oh Yes, Good Luck at the doctor tomorrow!


----------



## lina (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I'm so glad you stopped by!!!
> 
> Yes, I've got the bell thing covered... even the kids know the sound
> ...



I love that!  The white fabric with the flowers is the same fabric I was going to do for my daughter's room.  We are redoing her room and I am going to do her curtains, canopy and dresser in a white batiste type fabric with flower embroidery!  

Where did you find this?  Do they have stuff for older girls?  

Good luck at your appointment.  How many weeks are you now?


----------



## butterfly (Apr 26, 2004)

I found the crib bedding at NurseryDepot.com

http://www.nurserydepot.com/cribbed...10001809-10001820-100729-4-1&id2=632-0-0-0-0&

I haven't found regular sheets and stuff in this pattern.  Since the valence and dust ruffle are the same, I was thinking of buying an extra valence and have it and the crib ruffle made into a twin size ruffle.

I did find this set at MarshallFields.com but there aren't any pictures and their customer service can't even provide a description.  I want to go to the store and see but there are only 2 stores in Houston and a trip to either would have to be made on the weekend.  I'm thinking the sheets and duvet must look like one of the throw pillows.  

http://www.target.com/gp/detail.html/601-8143270-0994503?asin=B0000D8I9E


----------



## butterfly (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm 24 weeks... only 16 more to go, if that


----------



## Stacey (Apr 26, 2004)

Time Is Flying by!!

BTW- I am 6 days late


----------



## Stacey (Apr 26, 2004)

Ann Are you watching American Idol?


----------



## butterfly (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Ann Are you watching American Idol?


No.  I can't seem to get into it this time


----------



## butterfly (Apr 27, 2004)

Doc said everything looks normal with me and baby!  

I only gained 3.5 lbs in the last 4 weeks.  I'm happy cause I've bee trying not to over eat or eat a lot of junk.

Next appt is in 4 weeks and I have to do that glucose test to see if I have gestational diabetes.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 27, 2004)

I hope everything goes ok at the doctors sweetie, your baby girl's bedroom is going to be beautiful.  A beautiful room for a beautiful baby with a beautiful mommy.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 27, 2004)

Hey girl!!! Thats great that you haven't gained much in the past 4 weeks. Is that about the amount he wants you to gain for baby to be healthy?? 

uggg-- I remember when My best friend took that test... I bet you can't wait for it to be over with!! Good Luck!

I know.. AI Is Not good at all this time..nobody on there blows my socks off.. But I do like LaToya.


----------



## butterfly (Apr 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Hey girl!!! Thats great that you haven't gained much in the past 4 weeks. Is that about the amount he wants you to gain for baby to be healthy??


Well I gained too much in the first few months so I'm trying my best to slow down the weight gain.  I'm not starving myself or anything that would put the baby at risk, I'm just not over eating and have cut back on the junk.

Gaining 25-35 lbs is typical for my age and height.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 28, 2004)

It seems like you're doing just fine.  What about Fade?


----------



## butterfly (Apr 28, 2004)

He's doing good.  He recently found out he passed his Pharmacy Technician certification exam.  So, now he's looking for a job.

He's really excited about the baby!  He loves to talk to her and feel her move and kick


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 28, 2004)




----------



## butterfly (Jun 9, 2004)

In case anyone is interested, I'm 30 weeks now, that means 10 weeks or less till Gracie is here!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 9, 2004)

Wow, congrats.  Moving right along eh?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 9, 2004)

Woohooo!!  Congratulations


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 10, 2004)

Butterfly!!!!  So good to hear things are going to wel.     I am so excited, can't wait to see pics of the baby    Oh and the pics in the gallery, you are such a cute pregnant mom.


----------



## Erilaya (Jun 10, 2004)

*Ann *

Hello Darlin' It is soo wonderful to see a wee picture of your beautiful wee one! and your room decor and linen choices are exquisite! I waited 6 yrs to have my lil girl after my boys and I tell you its a joy like no other!!!.. I am soo very blessed and I too dress her even now at  7 yrs old with frills and fru fru when ever I can! ENJOY That Girl Child! 

Again Congratulations to you and Fade and I know you will be a very happy joyous family as the years go on.

many smiles to you and yours.

Eri'


----------



## Stacey (Jun 10, 2004)

Hey Butterfly!! Oh Of course we are interested!!! 30 Weeks! WOW!!  I'm so happy for you guys~ 
Oh I love that name Gracie!! What will her middle name be?
How do you feel?? 

Hope your doing really good!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 10, 2004)

Thanks for the nice words everyone   It means a lot to me!

Her name is Gracie Nicole Garison.

John is already looking for a paintball jersey for her, he wants to put on the back of it 'Gracie "Get'em Out" Garison'


----------



## Stacey (Jun 10, 2004)

awww thats sooo cute Butterfly!! I love that name~ Beautiful!!! 

How are you feeling? Any weird food cravings??
Have you been able to workout at all during your pregnancy?


----------



## butterfly (Jun 10, 2004)

No, my doc. hasn't let me workout at all.  Now he has limited the amount of time I can walk around to no more than 1.5 hrs at a time.

Most of the time I couldn't care less about eating.  But I know when its time to eat and I make myself.  Gracie has finally turned, head down, now and she likes to kick my tummy.  Kind of makes you not want to eat, too ;-)

I'm soooo tired all the time and just ache all over.  I'm so ready for her to come!!!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 11, 2004)

Uggg you don't make pregnancy sound fun at all 
I'm sorry your so achy and tired all the time!!

Yea I wouldn't want to eat either if someone was kicking me in the tummy! Sowwwy babe!! Your almost there!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 14, 2004)

Sorry sweetie but there is a part of being pregnant that isn't fun at all 

But its all worth it in the end!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 14, 2004)

Oh girl I know-- I have heard some stories!!!! LOL! I just hope I don't have a hard pregnancy-since I have all the problems now. 

Your right--totally worth the wait!!

Did you rest this weekend?? I hope you had a good weekend! 

Does Gracie kick a lot?


----------



## butterfly (Jun 22, 2004)

8 more weeks


----------



## Jodi (Jun 22, 2004)

Go Gracie


----------



## Jenny (Jun 22, 2004)

Wow, only 8 more weeks   I'm so happy for you and Fade  Can't wait to see the pics of the happy family.
Justin (Eggs) sends his best! We are both in Sweden now, working at my dad's company 

Keep us posted!!


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 23, 2004)

Hi Butterfly - I'm really looking forward to seeing her baby pictures.  

I know it was a long road...but Gracie's gonna be here before you know it - happy and healthy!


----------



## Stacey (Jun 23, 2004)

TIME IS FLYING!!!! I bet you can't wait for her to be here. I hope I'm in your shoes sooooon

Hugs Honey!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 2, 2004)

Just about 34 weeks!  That leaves about 6 wks left


----------



## butterfly (Jul 20, 2004)

In my last month now... a little nervous!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 20, 2004)

nervous ... you've done the a few times before


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 20, 2004)

she isn't even born yet - and i already know she's a lucky girl.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 20, 2004)

butterfly said:
			
		

> In my last month now... a little nervous!


Now what could possibly make you nervous?    As NT said, you've done this before

I've been wondering how you've been.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 20, 2004)

OMG, last month  You're in my thoughts! I know that little girl is a lucky one with a wonderful momma like you


----------



## butterfly (Jul 23, 2004)

True I have one child but that was like 16.5 yrs ago!!!  And now I know how much it really hurts 

Went to the doc yesterday... I'm dialated 2 cm and 50% effaced.  Still could be another couple weeks though.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 24, 2004)

I posted a current pic in my gallery...


----------

